# Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung



## Schmalli (8. Apr. 2008)

Sind seit einigen Monaten im neuen Haus eingezogen und dieser kleine Teich war bereits vorhanden.

Finde Ihn von der Form her mit dem Bachlauf ganz schön, jedoch stört mich der Rand. 



Wie kann ich Ihn vertuschen bzw. verschwinden lassen.

Freue mich über Antworten.


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Servus

Mein Name ist Helmut

Herzlich willkommen bei uns Teichverrückten

Zu deiner Frage des vertuschens:

Deinem Bild zu folgen hast du in der Randzone jetzt Schotter bzw. Kies, mach doch den Schotter/Kies bis zum oberen Rand, schräg natürlich, sonst hast mehr von dem im Tiefwasserbereich als oben. 

Von Aussen kannst das selbe Material nun nehmen und den Plastikrand damit kaschieren.

Zu deinem Bild: es darf ruhig 800x800 Pixel groß sein


----------



## Schmalli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo Helmut,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Dies habe ich bereits ausprobiert.
Jedoch sieht das nicht wirklich gut aus und relativ viel rutsch immer tiefer...

Kann Ich hier mit Pflanzen arbeiten?!?
Möchte das es einfach lebendiger aussieht?!?

Vielen Dank Steffi


----------



## Christine (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo Steffi,

das mit dem Kies ist nicht wirklich die Lösung - hab auch so einen Becken, der Rand ist dafür zu schmal. Du solltest auf jeden Fall mit Pflanzen arbeiten, dafür ist diese obere Ebene des Teiches ja gedacht. 

Den obersten Wulst zu verstecken, ist schon schwieriger. Ich habe das mit Ufermatte gelöst (gib das mal in der Suche ein, dann wirst Du haufenweise Beiträge finden). Allerdings muss man immer ein bisschen Verdunstung in Kauf nehmen. Dafür bewächst die Matte mit der Zeit. Das sieht dann richtig lebendig aus. Mein Teich sieht ungefähr so aus: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/5


----------



## Digicat (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Servus Steffi

Natürlich kann man die Randzone bepflanzen. Man kann auf deinem Foto nicht richtig erkennen ob du schon Pflanzen in diese Zone gesetzt hast, aber aufgefallen ist mir, daß dein Wasserstand zu nieder ist.
Der sollte schon ca. bis 5cm an den obersten Rand heranreichen. Also diese Pflanzzone sollte unter Wasser stehen.

Geeignete Pflanzen findest du hier< Klick .


----------



## Schmalli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Und nun ein paar Bilder in größer.....

Irgendwie fehlt dort so einiges finde ich...


----------



## Schmalli (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hi Helmut,

habe in dem Bereich noch nirgendwo mit Pflanzen gearbeitet, daher habe ich noch keine Ahnung welche ich genau nehmen kann um auch die schwarzen Ränder mit der Zeit abgedeckt zu haben.

Das mit dem Wasserstand habe ich mir schon fast gedacht...

Vielen Dank für dein Tip.


----------



## karsten. (8. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo 
ich hab da was aus der Steinzeit des Forums  


 

mfG


----------



## Schmalli (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Vielen Dank für die vielen netten Anregungen.
Ich habe eure Tipps in die Tat umgesetzt.

Bin zu einer privaten Gärtnerei gefahren, die mir anhand
der Grösse des Beckens ein Sortiment mit verschiedenen Pflanzen zusammengestellt haben und dann habe ich losgelegt. 
Erst mal das stinkende Wasser raus. Die Löcher am oberen Rand gestopft. Anstatt mit einer Ufermatte habe ich mit einer Steinfolie gearbeitet. Zum Schluss neues Wasser und die Pflanzen rein. 

Jetzt warte ich mal ab und werde euch demnächst ein paar neue Fotos präsentieren...


----------



## Teichmaus (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo!
Ich mache mir um die Randgestaltung auch schon so meine Gedanken.
Mein Mann ist eher fürs Grobe zuständig 
Welche Pflanzen kommen so in Frage?
Ich dachte an __ Pfennigkraut,ja und wie viel brauche ich für unseren Teich Und wo bekomme ich Pflanzen für mein Biotop günstig?
Lg Petra


----------



## Schmalli (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Ich bin einfach zu einem erfahrenden Gärtner hin der mir anhand der Größe ein schönes Paket zusammen gestellt hat, leider weiß ich nicht wie die schönen Pflanzen alle heißen.

Das was mich noch interessieren würde, ist es möglich bei dem kleinen Becken eine Seerose zu pflanzen...

VLG


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Wie groß ist das Becken denn nun eigentlich? Und auf jeden Fall nicht an der Stelle, wo der Bachlauf reinplätschert. Eher am anderen Ende...


----------



## ösiwilli (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Servus Teichmaus Petra,

das einfachste ist, du lasst Dir einen NG-Katalog kommen.

Da drin gibts für verschiedene Teichgrössen die passenden und nötigen Pflanzensortimente.

Die kannst Du dann direkt kaufen (Qualität ist nach eigener Erfahrung super aber auch nicht gerade billigst) oder mit der Liste zum nächsten Gärtner gehen oder im I-net schauen. 

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der schon bald nicht mehr weiss, wo er noch was hinpflanzen kann


----------



## Schmalli (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hi Blumenelse,
ich denke das Becken ist 1,50 mtr. lang und knapp über 1 mtr. breit. An der tiefsten Stelle ist es denke ich 1 mtr. tief...
Alles ca. Angaben....


----------



## Christine (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Na, dann seh ich keine Probleme. Such Dir eine hübsche Sorte aus, die vielleicht nicht ganz so groß wird und stelle sie so, dass sie nicht so stark von Deinem Bachlauf beeinträchtigt wird. Ich hab z.B. eine __ Froebeli, die trotz ständiger leichter Strömung wie verrückt blüht...Also ran an den Speck!


----------



## Teichmaus (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo !
Und wo bekomme ich diesen NG-Katalog???


----------



## ösiwilli (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Servus Petra,

guck mal da

Liebe Grüsse - Willi


----------



## Teichmaus (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo Willi!
Vielen Dank für deine Info. 
Übrings deine Hompage gefällt mir.
Lg Petra


----------



## Schmalli (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

So sieht er jetzt aus...
Jedoch habe ich das Problem das ich bald jeden 2. Tag Wasser nachfüllen muß. Ein Loch habe ich nicht entdeckt... ist es möglich das die Pflanzen viel Wasser ziehen....


----------



## Silke (28. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Hilfe bei der Randgestaltung*

Hallo,
kann sein, daß die Steinfolie etwas Wasser zieht, die Pflanzen auch. Wieviel genau füllst du denn nach? Läuft dein Bach die ganze Zeit? Wenn ja, da geht auch jede Menge Wasser drauf...


----------

